# DEALS: Coilovers/Springs/Shocks/Bars from Eibach, H&R, KONI, NEUSPEED!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) is a suspension distributing leader in North America with quite the impressive line card partnering with the best names in performance suspension. We are Authorized Warehouse Distributors for B&G, Eibach, H&R, KONI and _*NEUSPEED*_, and have experiences with pretty much every suspension combo you could go with on your Volkswagen or Audi. From spring and shock kits to coilovers to dampening or non-dampening set-ups, we've probably done it, damaged it, abused it, tried it, liked it, disliked it, experimented with it and experienced with it; be in on a MK1, MK2, MK3, MK4 or Audi A4. As one (1) of only (3) three Authorized Warehouse Distributors in the world for B&G, Eibach, H&R, KONI and _*NEUSPEED*_ together, we here at MJM can put together amazing deals on the best suspension packages on the planet - PERIOD! Most all suspension components we offer will include the manufacturers lifetime warranty and have been rigorously tested to be durable through even the toughest of conditions. Be sure to check out our online catalog for our suspension offerings or keep tabs on this thread, as will continually update it with sales, specials, new product releases and technical data on the world's best suspension components.

*---------------> www.mjmautohaus.com*​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*MK4 4-CYL GOLF OR BEETLE OWNER? NEUSPEED SPORTS WITH KONI STR-T SHOCKS: $474.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*MK5 GTI - H&R RACE SPRINGS WITH KONI SPORT SHOCKS - $724.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Check out www.mjmautohaus.com for all current deals on springs, springs and shock combos, sway bars, coilovers, suspension rebuild kits or complete bundled packages of coilovers with control arms and sway bars and more. If you're in the San Antonio, Austin or South and Central Texas areas and need quotes on installation on any suspension component we have, contact us through our site for a quote. We will install any B&G, Eibach, H&R, KONI or *NEUSPEED* suspension component we offer; just let us know!


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice stuff..............


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

beeyond said:


> very nice stuff..............


Thank you. Feel free to PM us for some 1-on-1 consultation on what suspension combo might work best for you - WE STOCK ONLY THE BEST!

- H&R
- B&G
- KONI
- Eibach
- Bilstein
- *NEUSPEED*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*KONI SPORT SHOCKS W/ H&R REAR SWAY BAR FOR B6/B7 A4 - $699.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC BELOW!*

​


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

MJM Autohaus said:


> Thank you. Feel free to PM us for some 1-on-1 consultation on what suspension combo might work best for you - WE STOCK ONLY THE BEST!
> 
> - H&R
> - B&G
> ...


 
you have pm


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*AUDI A4 B6/B7 QUATTRO? $239.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING -CLICK PIC FOR MORE!* 

​


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Does koni part ko1130.1113 fit mkvi gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

turb0mikey said:


> Does koni part ko1130.1113 fit mkvi gti?


KONI lists it as MK5 only.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*NEED H&R OR EIBACH? IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!*


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

any deal for H&R ultra lows for a mk6? I have a JSW but assuming a golf platform will suffice. Please PM me with price and info. when possible


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

Never got a PM regarding my questions...?


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

MK4Jetta said:


> Never got a PM regarding my questions...?


still no reply?... wow kinda disappointed at this point. I mean im one of only a few who's posted a question, and still no luck?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MK4Jetta said:


> any deal for H&R ultra lows for a mk6? I have a JSW but assuming a golf platform will suffice. Please PM me with price and info. when possible





MK4Jetta said:


> still no reply?... wow kinda disappointed at this point. I mean im one of only a few who's posted a question, and still no luck?


It's always best to PM us if you're needing an immediate answer, as we do not always check the forums every day. The H&R Ultra Low Coilovers for the Golf MK6 cars are certainly available (PN: 29000-11) and as an Authorized Warehouse Distributor for H&R, we can certainly get you a good deal on them. When you say "JSW", I'm assuming you mean Jetta Sport Wagon. If so, the springs rates are probably going to be different for a wagon and H&R does not list the Golf kits as work for your model. Feel feel to PM us if you have any other questions, which will yield a much quicker response than that of a post in the thread.


----------



## han47afas9 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh it is puzzble


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking for great deals, free shipping and quick turnaround on Eibach? MJM Autohaus is a Master Warehouse Distributor for Eibach and believes in and stands behind their products 100%. Eibach products are created to meet the extreme requirements of racing, from the 245-mph Mulsanne straight of Le Mans to the fender-to-fender combat of the Daytona Motor Speedway. The chassis of a production vehicle is designed to be built at a minimum cost, and suited for an "average driver". We enthusiasts, however, are anything but average. We know what we want from a vehicle. We want immediate response, reduced body roll, increased stability and enhanced cornering ability. And we want the look that comes with those characteristics-a lower, more muscular, more athletic stance. The special skills of Eibach engineers are in the tuning of the individual components (springs, dampers and stabilizers) to achieve the best possible harmony between the driver, the automobile and the road. As a driver you immediately feel more direct handling and greater predictability. Nose dive under braking is reduced, as well as excessive body roll in hard cornering. In any performance driving situation, tracking stability-and driver confidence-is greatly enhanced.

Eibach production technology is recognized worldwide as leading its field, from our high-strength spring-steel alloys, our advanced CNC winding process, our high-quality corrosion protection and the legendary longevity of our components. The entire process, from initial development to final shipping, is subject to a rigid Quality Control System that is certified by the highest ISO 9001:2000 international quality standard. In fact, Eibach operates in accordance to its own, often more rigid, specifications. When you see the Eibach logo on a part, you can be sure that it is of the highest possible quality. Eibach springs have supported innumerable race and championship winners over the last two decades. In series as different as Formula 1 and NASCAR, the winning factor is often chassis setup and tuning. When everybody has comparable power, the guy who wins is the guy who can put that power to the ground-and maintain his momentum through the corners. The list of Eibach partners reads like "Who's Who" in Motor Sports: AMG, Audi, BMW, Ferrari, Ford, Honda, Lamborghini, Lola, MazdaSpeed, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Subaru, Porsche, Renault F-1, Toyota, and many, many more. Whether you're talking about F1, NASCAR, WRC, CART or Indy Car, Eibach regards Motor Sports as the ideal proving ground. The experience we gain at the highest levels of racing is directly converted into the development of the highest-grade chassis components on the planet. And the enthusiasm created by the challenges of motor sports drives us to ever-higher performance-performance that you will enjoy every time you pull out of the pits-or your own garage. We also here at MJM offer a wholesale program on Eibach, as well as all the performance suspension lines you see listed here to quality shops and resellers. If this is you, please fill out an application at www.mjmdistributing.com to get set up immediately.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*MK4 GOLF/GTI 4-CYL? EIBACH PRO-KIT SPRINGS W/ KONI SPORT SHOCKS - $724.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS, FREE SWAY BARS!*

For limited time only (stock is low), we'll be offering FREE SWAY BARS (your choice of Eibach, _*NEUSPEED*_ or H&R) with purchase of KONI Coilovers!​

- (1150.5061) for B6/B7 A4: $1374.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar! 

- (1150.5067) for B5 Passat FWD: $1259.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar!

- (1150.5001.1) for MK2/MK3/Corrado: $1549.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar!

- (1150.5019) for B5 A4 Quattro, B5 S4: $1399.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar!

- (1150.5057) for MK4 R32, MK1 TT Quattro: $1459.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar!

- (1150.5080) for MK5 GTI/Rabbit/Jetta, B6 Passat, Audi A3: $1359.95 with free shipping and FREE rear sway bar!


----------



## rench (Dec 28, 2003)

*fox wagon rear shox...*

hey, do you guys have anything that goes on the rear of an '88 fox wagon? apparently they are different in some dimension from the sedan version.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

rench said:


> hey, do you guys have anything that goes on the rear of an '88 fox wagon? apparently they are different in some dimension from the sedan version.


Are you looking for an OE replacement or a performance-type shock for the rear?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

do you stock aftermarket coil-over springs? (i.e. for changing the spring rate of existing coil-overs)

:beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> do you stock aftermarket coil-over springs? (i.e. for changing the spring rate of existing coil-overs)
> 
> :beer:


guess not. (or maybe all replies in this thread are by a bot)

:thumbdown:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> guess not. (or maybe all replies in this thread are by a bot)
> 
> :thumbdown:


Your question was met with a response via PM back on the 11th (it's in our outbox here).

Please give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and ask to speak to Chris if you did not receive it. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*FWD 1.8T - H&R SPORTS W/ KONI SPORT SHOCKS - $724.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## dogrotten (Feb 7, 2012)

*2012 jsw tdi suspension*

I am looking for a good street coilover suspension for my daily driver. Upgrading to 18" wheels. Any suggestions Thanks, Ted


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

dogrotten said:


> I am looking for a good street coilover suspension for my daily driver. Upgrading to 18" wheels. Any suggestions Thanks, Ted


Please email us HERE with a contact phone number where you can be reached and a rep will give you a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*MK5 JETTA? NEUSPEED SPORT SPRINGS W/ KONI FSD SHOCKS - $724.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*H&R COIL SPRING MANUFACTURER IN GERMANY!*


----------



## Kalleykal (Jul 8, 2007)

Any special pricing on mkvi gti h&r sway bars?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Kalleykal said:


> Any special pricing on mkvi gti h&r sway bars?


 - The 71756-22 (22mm) bar would be $214.95 plus shipping.

- The 71756-24 (24mm) bar would be $239.95 plus shipping.

Click HERE with any questions or to place an order and we'll get you squared away and your order in for you.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm looking at the Koni Yellows or Koni FSD for my car. i have Eibach springs on the stock shocks and struts now which lowered it nicely but its way too soft and spongy. what exactly is the difference with these?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

sardo_67 said:


> I'm looking at the Koni Yellows or Koni FSD for my car. i have Eibach springs on the stock shocks and struts now which lowered it nicely but its way too soft and spongy. what exactly is the difference with these?


The KONI "Yellow" Sport Shocks: 

- Manual adjustable; designed for use on any lowering spring with a more aggressive spring rate.

The KONI FSD Shocks:

- Automatic dampening, dependent upon road condition; designed for use on mildly rated springs (i.e. Eibach Pro-Kit Springs)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*B6/B7 1.8T/2.0T QUATTRO: H&R SPRINGS W/ KONI SPORTS - $724.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Any suspension package for B6 Passat 4mo wagon? Looking for mild drop and improved handling over stock suspension


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Incrementalg said:


> Any suspension package for B6 Passat 4mo wagon? Looking for mild drop and improved handling over stock suspension


The NEUSPEED Sport Spring with KONI Sport Shock (which fits your needs) is up on the site and is currently $699.95 with free shipping.


----------



## PeeLo801 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey just curious why I haven't gotten a PM back yet.


----------



## PeeLo801 (Apr 5, 2012)

MJM Autohaus said:


> Thank you for today's orders. All PMs have been received and will be responded to shortly; those of you with questions, check your PMs.


Did I miss something? :what: I PMed you but I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

I've sent two pm's within the last week and haven't gotten any reply. can someone address the questions that i have? thanks.


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

pm returned


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

I want my car to ride as low as it can be without it feeling like I'm using bricks for a suspension any suggestions? 92 cabby. Have coils now. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?md2l5u


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

vwcrackerjack said:


> I want my car to ride as low as it can be without it feeling like I'm using bricks for a suspension any suggestions? 92 cabby. Have coils now.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?md2l5u


Considering that there isn't a ton of suspension travel on that particular MK1 chassis model, you're right, coilovers probably aren't going to give the driver looking for "comfort" a whole lot to work with. Remember, technically coilovers are made for racing and corner balancing for the track. Can you street them? Of course, but what's "comfortable" to one guy might not be to another. With a Cabriolet like yours, we'd suggest doing something like an H&R Spring with KONI Sport Shock package. With KONIs, unlike Bilstein, you have the luxury of tinkering with the rebound dampening adjustability of the shock. Need it firmer? No problem; it can be done. Need it softer? Just adjust it for such. The adjustability of the KONI Sport Shocks is what makes them a great seller for us. Now, as far as how "low" you can go (you said you wanted it as "low possible"), that's going to be up to you and what your opinion of "low" is. Feel free to email us through the site if you have any other questions, as an email will yield a faster response to a PM or post online. Thanks.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

How long is this deal going on? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...STR.T_Street_"Orange"_Shocks&products_id=4696


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

clarkma5 said:


> How long is this deal going on? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...STR.T_Street_"Orange"_Shocks&products_id=4696


No specific end date (could be tomorrow).


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*THE DEAL**:* 

On sale for a limited time (QTY:4 kits in stock at this price) are the front and rear sway bar kits from Eibach; 23mm front and 25mm rear; for your 4-cylinder MK2, MK3 or Corrado. Eibach, a worldwide leader in suspension manufacturing, offers quality sway bars for your Volkswagen. If you're looking to put together the ultimate performance handling package on your vehicle, complete your suspension upgrade with an Eibach Sway Bar Kit.While Eibach considers performance springs as the primary suspension enhancement component, the Eibach Sway Bar Kits allow critical fine-tuning of your car's handling characteristics and work exceptionally well when added to either a set of lowering springs, or a vehicle with OEM suspension. 

The Eibach Sway Bars reduce body roll through increased design stiffness over stock bars. The result is increased handling and cornering grip in any performance-driving situation. Manufactured from cold-formed, high-strength aircraft-grade steel for precision performance, and finished with a long-lasting red powder coat finish, Eibach Sway Bars come complete with all necessary mounting hardware and instructions for easy installation. Photo for illustration purpose only. Actual product may vary slightly in appearance. 

*APPLICATION GUIDE**:* 

- 1995-2002 Cabrio 
- 1900-1991 Corrado G60 
- 1985-1998 Golf/Jetta 8V 
- 1985-1998 Golf/Jetta Diesel 

*SHIPPING**:* 

- All kits within 1 to 3 business days from our Texas warehouse. Shipping is free in the lower 48 states only. 

*SHIPPING**:* 

- For questions of any kind, please click HERE for a lightning quick response to your inquiry (faster than a PM here). 

*HOW TO ORDER**:* 

- Click HERE to place your order for $299.95 with free shipping. Quotes for outside the lower 48 can do done through our site.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

Quick question:

The dampining adjustment location. I have a mk4 2000 Jetta and I'm looking for a set of coilovers with dampening adjustment located at the bottom of the rear shock. Do you carry any with that feature?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

theHAGGIS said:


> Quick question:
> 
> The dampining adjustment location. I have a mk4 2000 Jetta and I'm looking for a set of coilovers with dampening adjustment located at the bottom of the rear shock. Do you carry any with that feature?


Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*EIBACH 30MM FRONT SWAY BAR FOR B5 CHASSIS - $229.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

hi any coilovers for a 08 audi tt awd v6? other than the bilsteins on your website?


----------



## VR Sparta! (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

*H&R OE Sport Springs for A3 8P 2010*

Hi, in the market for H&R OE Sport Springs for the A3 8P 2010, can't seem to find those on your site. 
Could you quote me a price (PM or therwise) please ?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

xBassi said:


> hi any coilovers for a 08 audi tt awd v6? other than the bilsteins on your website?


Absolutely! We're a Direct Warehouse Distributor for Eibach, H&R and KONI. Contact us for info and pricing!



mfractala3 said:


> Hi, in the market for H&R OE Sport Springs for the A3 8P 2010, can't seem to find those on your site.
> Could you quote me a price (PM or therwise) please ?


I see that you're an international customer. Please contact us through our site for pricing and shipping policies to your area. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We are often asked, "Can I run lowering springs with my stock shocks? Will I blow them? Should I replace them?" The answer is below: 

Yes, any aftermarket sport spring with a more aggressive spring rate (than your stock springs) can certainly blow your OEM dampers (dependent upon a few factors). Obviously the type of spring you're running (i.e. a mild Eibach Pro-Kit vs. a more aggressively rated H&R Race) will determine how fast, or if at all, your shocks decide to go. In addition, the mileage and condition of your stock shock, as well as how you drive, will always factor in to these things. Fact is, your stock shocks' valving just isn't equipped to handle that of an aftermarket performance spring. Are there thousands upon thousands of cars running the street today with aftermarket lowering springs mated to stock shocks? Yes, there are; in fact, tons and tons of them. Just give it some time, though; they'll eventually (with time) start to feel harsh and the ride start to get worse and worse. Obviously, if you put a set of performance springs on a new car (or one with low mileage), your window of opportunity to drive on it like that is much bigger. 

Being the sole Warehouse Distributor the Southern US for B&G, Eibach, H&R, NEUSPEED and KONI (together), we here at MJM have tons of experience with each and every suspension setup you can think of (we even do Air Lift air suspension here in-house) and can certainly steer you in the right direction on what setup would be best for you based on your driving styles, driving habits and what spring with shock combo you want to go with. From non-adjustable KONI STR.T Shocks (which can be used on either OEM or performance shocks) to KONI FSD to Sport Shocks to Eibach, H&R or KONI Coilovers, we've got you covered. Feel free to give us a call or email us through our site (www.mjmautohaus.com) with any questions you may have and we'll provide you some 1-on-1 consultation on what might work best for you.


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking to replace my H&R street coilovers on my MKV for something that rides better.


----------



## LogisticPeterson (Apr 4, 2013)

do you stil do the inventory upgraded coil-over springs? (i.e. for modifying the springtime amount of current coil-overs). . .


----------



## driverborn (Mar 17, 2013)

*i have 80/60 weitec springs*

I have weitec springs on my mk3 its rides great I was wondering if the Audi 90 strut upper bushings,how much more would it help with the handling be I really want to know how much lower it will be just let me know 
:


----------



## magello. (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there, 

I sent an email through your website yesterday but I haven't gotten any replies yet. 

I have a 97 Audi A4 B5 2.6 stationwagon. 

I was just wondering if what are my options for your combo set up for my car. I was hoping to get the lowest height without going coilovers. 

Please do let me know 

Magel


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

derZeck said:


> Looking to replace my H&R street coilovers on my MKV for something that rides better.


 Your PM was responded to. :thumbup: 



LogisticPeterson said:


> do you still do the inventory upgraded coil-over springs? (i.e. for modifying the springtime amount of current coil-overs). . .


 I apologize, but I don't think we've ever done this here, but give us a call at your convenience for some clarification. 



driverborn said:


> I have weitec springs on my mk3 its rides great I was wondering if the Audi 90 strut upper bushings,how much more would it help with the handling be I really want to know how much lower it will be just let me know
> :


 Unfortunately, we've never done that upgrade on our MK3, I'm sorry. 



magello. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I sent an email through your website yesterday but I haven't gotten any replies yet.
> 
> ...


 Hello, Magel. If you could, inbox us your phone number and a rep will give you a call. :thumbup: 

- Leon


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Feel free to give us a call with any questions:

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## phelan77 (Jul 8, 2013)

Which Koni springs would you receommend for Koni FSD for skoda VRS?


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

